# Suggest Digital HandyCam



## preethu_mamu (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi,
I want to buy Digital HandyCam with a budget of 20000 to 25000 Rs.Specs are:-
1]Optical Zoom (larger the better)
2]Resolution (atleast 3.1 MP)
3]preferbly CD recordable.


----------



## linardni (Nov 2, 2005)

ya...i also want to buy such a handycam


----------



## ishaan (Nov 2, 2005)

im pretty sure SONY has handycams wich meet ur requirements. even samsung n all will, but i think sony is the best.

jus go 2 da nearest showroom n da salesman will show u d models.


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 2, 2005)

*www.sonyindia.co.in/sonyindia/products/DisplayProduct.jsp?modelNumber=DCR-TRV285E

Price is 19K, i also bought it for 18K in diwali offer.

Optical zoom is 20x


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Nov 2, 2005)

the sony trv-285e is a great option in your price range.If u can stretch ur budget a little,u cud go in for the DV handycams as tthey have way better quality.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 3, 2005)

Ae you interested ina a good Camcoder which has both still as well as movie camera?


----------

